# Anyone live in Poland? Good yarn shop?



## Mamainastitch (Feb 12, 2015)

I'm thinking the chance is slim, but I will be visiting Poland ( my husband's family is still there) and would love to get some local yarn. We will be in Krakow, Warsaw and Lodz. If anyone knows where to get yarn there, I'd love to know. Thank you!


----------



## Nina Weddle Tullis (Feb 13, 2011)

If your in laws still live there you might ask them She may know just where to take you.


----------



## Mamainastitch (Feb 12, 2015)

Nina Weddle Tullis said:


> If your in laws still live there you might ask them She may know just where to take you.


That's true! My mother in law doesn't do any knit or crochet so I figured she won't know, but I believe here sister used to. Maybe I will have to ask the sister.


----------



## gramknits (Aug 3, 2011)

I know we have at least a few KP members in Poland. I hope they see your post and can send you some recommendations.


----------



## gramknits (Aug 3, 2011)

Also, it just hit me, go to the top of the page to "search" and type in "Poland". You may be able to connect with someone from Poland.


----------



## Mamainastitch (Feb 12, 2015)

gramknits said:


> Also, it just hit me, go to the top of the page to "search" and type in "Poland". You may be able to connect with someone from Poland.


Great idea! Thank you, I will do that.


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

Portland is called the Rose City... Next March there will be a Yarn Crawl through several local yarn shops...this link has a list of those shops planned for the 2016 Yarn Crawl. There is bound to be one of those shops that will work for you in Portland.
http://www.rosecityyarncrawl.com/shops/

Not in Portland...but on the East side.

Littlelamb and Ewe
20 NW 3rd St, Gresham, OR 97030
(503) 501-0074

Designer Yarn - Sandy, OR -
38871 Proctor Blvd # B, Sandy, OR 97055
(503) 826-0123


----------



## gramknits (Aug 3, 2011)

JTM said:


> Portland is called the Rose City... Next March there will be a Yarn Crawl through several local yarn shops...this link has a list of those shops planned for the 2016 Yarn Crawl. There is bound to be one of those shops that will work for you in Portland.
> http://www.rosecityyarncrawl.com/shops/
> 
> Not in Portland...but on the East side.
> ...


She's looking for yarn shops in POLAND, not Portland.


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

gramknits said:


> She's looking for yarn shops in POLAND, not Portland.


HaHaHa... my bad. Wish I could see all the letters in the words.

Sorry about that.


----------



## gramknits (Aug 3, 2011)

JTM said:


> HaHaHa... my bad. Wish I could see all the letters in the words.
> 
> Sorry about that.


So funny...read your post and couldn't figure why you were telling her about Portland. Duh!! Then my slow brain realized you mistook Poland for Portland. Anyway, hope she connected with someone.


----------



## Mamainastitch (Feb 12, 2015)

gramknits said:


> So funny...read your post and couldn't figure why you were telling her about Portland. Duh!! Then my slow brain realized you mistook Poland for Portland. Anyway, hope she connected with someone.


Thanks for your help-I haven't heard fromanyone yet. I tried to find the search bar, but don't see it - maybe because I am using an IPAD? I will try to "search" Poland later on my computer.

I'd love to visit Portland some day-but it's not happening yet! 😉


----------



## flhusker (Feb 17, 2011)

I know that used to be at least one KPr in Poland but for the life of me I cannot remember her name.

I found here. She is Yellow Mleczyk and she joined back in 2013. She was quite active on here at one time.


----------



## mahalo (Jun 25, 2013)

http://www.friendsheep.com/2007/07/oh-boy-and-yarns-shops-in-warsaw.html

Try this site, it may prove to be helpful.


----------



## gramknits (Aug 3, 2011)

flhusker said:


> I know that used to be at least one KPr in Poland but for the life of me I cannot remember her name.
> 
> I found here. She is Yellow Mleczyk and she joined back in 2013. She was quite active on here at one time.


Yes, this is the person I remember and also there is a member named Jolek that is from Poland.


----------



## gramknits (Aug 3, 2011)

Mamainastitch said:


> Thanks for your help-I haven't heard fromanyone yet. I tried to find the search bar, but don't see it - maybe because I am using an IPAD? I will try to "search" Poland later on my computer.
> 
> I'd love to visit Portland some day-but it's not happening yet! 😉


If you scroll up to the top of this page, right under Knitting Paradise - Knitting and Crochet Forum you will find the word Search.

I agree, I would like to visit Portland too! I understand it's a lovely area.


----------



## Mamainastitch (Feb 12, 2015)

Thank you all so much! The website you gave me has some good info, and I might have to contact Jolek or Yellow on KP if I need more help. I did the Poland search and found some info, so I will go from there. Thank you all again, so much!


----------



## Wroclawnice (Apr 10, 2015)

You will love Poland. I visited 15 yrs ago my country wish I could help you there. I am sure you will be able to find a store. It gets very bold in winter.
There must be a lot of knitters.


----------



## Mamainastitch (Feb 12, 2015)

Wroclawnice said:


> You will love Poland. I visited 15 yrs ago my country wish I could help you there. I am sure you will be able to find a store. It gets very bold in winter.
> There must be a lot of knitters.


You are from a wonderful country. 😀 I have gotten to be there twice, once for 6 months with my husband - he is from Tomaszow Mazowiecki. I'm thinking I will find some good yarn there. Thanks to the kind people on the forum for giving me ideas. I see your name has Wroclaw in it - that is one of my favorite cities in the world. 😀


----------

